# Top 10 Most sought after Balloon tire bicycle



## npence (Dec 18, 2011)

What would you say is the Top 10 most sought after bicycle in the Hobby?  Im sure every one has a different top 10 list but would be neat to see what every ones top 10 list looks like. 
1. 35-37 Elgin Bluebird
2. evinrude
3. 1940 Lit tank twin flex champion
4. 37-38 Roadmaster with the Bug Eyed tank
5. schwinn aerocycle
6. 1936 Huffman super steamliner
7.Shelby or Hiawatha W/ long Nose tank
8. Mercury pacemaker 
9. 1940 elgin 4 star twin bar
10. Elgin twin 60


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2011)

For the most part, I think everybodys top ten list would include the same bikes.
 It's just a matter of what order they would be in.


----------



## slick (Dec 18, 2011)

Good job on the list Nate. I don't think you missed any!


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm electing a Bowden as #11 if you add a middle weight


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2011)

vincev said:


> I'm electing a Bowden as #11 if you add a middle weight




BOWDEN??????? Sorry, he only said 10! NO BOWDEN! Rules are rules, Buddy!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd try to squeeze a Rollfast Hoppy into the list somewhere.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the Evinrude, Mercury, or four bar Elgins--I'd take a '57-8 WF X53 over any of those! Also I prefer the '37 Super Streamline to the '36 model so my list would be a little different. Also this would be the pre-war list I'd have a seperate top ten for the post war ballooners. v/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Dec 18, 2011)

What would your top ten be I figured every one would have different opinions. would like to see what every ones opinions are. I would pass on any X53, Hoppy, and the bowden would be in the running. But that is my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2011)

See Dave! npence likes a Bowden.lol


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2011)

*Owch!*



vincev said:


> See Dave! npence likes a Bowden.lol




My head is BOWDEN shame.


----------



## Ray (Dec 18, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not a fan of the Evinrude, Mercury, or four bar Elgins--I'd take a '57-8 WF X53 over any of those! Also I prefer the '37 Super Streamline to the '36 model so my list would be a little different. Also this would be the pre-war list I'd have a seperate top ten for the post war ballooners. v/r Shawn




I agree with you on the WF X53, Shawn.  I own a 1956 and for sure it would be on my top 10 list!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2011)

OK here's my most sought after list pre-war

1. 36-7 Elgin Bluebird
2. 37 Dayton Super Streamline
3. 38-9 Shelby Airflo Speedline
4. 34-6 Schwinn Aerocycle
5. 40 Dayton Mainliner lit tank
6. 37 Roadmaster Supreme
7. 33-4 Elgin Black Hawk
8. 37 Colson Commander big battery tank
9. 37 Elgin Robin
10. 41 Colson Clipper springer

Post-war

1. 55 Schwinn boys blue Phantom
2. 57-8 WF X-53
3. 48 Monark hex tube
4. 54 J.C. Higgins Model 100
5. 50-4 Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped (R5)
6. 47-53 Roadmaster Luxury Liner
7. 51-3 J.C. Higgins Deluxe Colorflo w/batwing
8. 54-5 Evans-Colson Firebird
9. 52-4 Monark Super Deluxe/Cycle King
10. mid 50s WF Super


v/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 18, 2011)

*the A-list*

1.   Elgin Bluebird 35-37 
2.   Shelby Speedline Airflow/Hiawatha Arrow (w/o Knuckleguards)
3.   RMS 37
4.   40 Dayton Champion Twinflex
5.   39 5-bar Hawthorne Zep with Shockmaster Fork
6.   Hawthorne Duralium (aka the "Wingbar")
7.   Mercury Pacemaker, Lit Tank Version w/ Aluminum Fenders
8.   Colson 41 Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe (Clipper with Cushioner Fork, Lit Rack)
9.   Elgin 4-Star Twinbar
10. Elgin Robin


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 18, 2011)

In an effort to depart from the trend of encouraging the value of items in my own collection... I own exactly zero of the Monark Aluminums, and I'm not really itching to, maybe simply because they're so regularly off the radar. However, it's interesting that these very unique and extremely rare bikes haven't gotten much traction during recent similar discussions. Between the Flo-Cycle, Wingbar, and Hex-Tube, Monark was REALLY doing something different and special with bikes during that era, yet we just keep trotting out the usual suspects......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2011)

What the heck is an RMS 37?
edit-
A 1937 Roadmaster Supreme?


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Rms 37*

Thanks Andrew for asking the question I'll bet many of us had.


----------



## frankabr. (Dec 19, 2011)

*I'd add one other middleweight to desirable postwar bikes,  The Huffy Radio Bike*

I know its a middleweight, but it was probably one of the neatest bikes around.   Certainly on most people's hotlist.

Best regards,  F.A.


----------



## npence (Dec 19, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> What the heck is an RMS 37?
> edit-
> A 1937 Roadmaster Supreme?




Yes it is a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2011)

My mistake for the abbreviation...it was late in the evening.
It goes a little something like this:





I hear what you're saying Talewinds, but it's okay to list a bicycle(s) that is currently in one's collection as the bicycles we as collectors have is related to what we regard.

Chris


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 19, 2011)

*This is a tough list to put together, plus a few pre balloon belong in there too*

1) 1928-29 Shelby Lindy




2) 1939 Alexander Rocket




2) 1936 Colson Commander




3) 1938-39 Shelby Airflo Speedline long nose




4) 1935 Colson Aristocrat 




5) 1930-35 Hawthorne Flyer




6) 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle 




7) 1933 Elgin Blackhawk




8) 1937 Monark Wingbar




9) 1935-38 Iver Johnson Mobicycle




10) 1948-50 Western Flyer Super


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been Googling all these bikes as I am new to the scene and learning.  I'd have to add that that CWC Roadmaster Supreme is the finest looking bike I have ever seen.  It tops my list...with no bugeye tank BTW.


----------



## elginkid (Dec 20, 2011)

My Top 10 Ballooner list would be:

1.  1934/35 Fully Equipped Colson Hi-Lo
2.  Aerocycle in non Red/Silver
3.  1935 Colson Aristocrat
4.  1936 Roadmaster 0626 (w/ chrome fenders)
5.  1935/36 Shelby (with the stainless tank, either the 35 rain gutter fenders, or the big deep Chrome fenders for '36)
6.  1935/36? All chrome Iver Johnson Mobicycle
7.  1936 Westfield built Mead Ranger
8.  1934/35 Westfield built Deluxe Mens (Any "Falcon/Blackhawk" type bike that isn't an Elgin)
9.  1938 Elgin Robin Shaft Drive
10. Either a Elgin Skylark or a lower model Twin-Bar. (nothing above a 40, 60's are just ugly)\


So far as the prewar/postwar divide goes, I think the bikes from the 30s were top shelf, compared to postwar where there seemed to be a bit more hegemony amongst the bikes.  Not much in terms of take a chance artistic design.  Take a bike like the Phantom and B6, yes, there were lovely bikes, but everything that made remotely interesting dated to 1940/41.  I think perhaps the only truly phenomenal post war Ballooner was the X-53.  That was really the only post war bike to capture the idea that parts should be seamlessly integrated with each other for artistic effect.  Not just, "Oh, we have to have a rear carrier/tank/headlight because all deluxe bikes do."

Wes


----------



## mruiz (Dec 20, 2011)

Alot of very good lists here. I say it's like music and cars. Very one has it's opinion. The best thing is the engernering that went into these bikes, special designs.
 I am pacial to the Areocycle beging my dream bike. but I rode a 1938 twin flex not to long ago and it was smooth like my prewar schwinn.
 Some day.
 mitch


----------



## barracuda (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd like to find any of these behind a hidden wall in a deserted barn... 

1. 1935 Elgin Gull
2. Dayton Death Bike
3. Monark Silver King Rocket Twin Bar
4. Colson Imperial Twin Cushion
5. 1939 Firestone Flying Ace
6. 1913 Flying Merkel twin suspension (not a ballooner, but who'd turn it down?)
7. Alexander Rocket 
8. 1936 Indian
9. Spiegal Airman or Comet twin suspension 5-bar
10. Silver King Wingbar


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2012)

*Top 3 but I've seen a lot of sweet looking bike that are all new to me.*

Top 3 but I've seen a lot of sweet looking bikes that are all new to me.  I'm sure these might drop down if I had time to get to know more bikes.  
I wanted to get A Blackhawk the first time I set eyes on it.  The Bluebird and Robin are also tops for me.  One of these days I'll have all three...right after a divorce and all three kids are in and out of college and married off.  That's if I'm still alive!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 25, 2014)

*10 most sought after bicycles*

Zero out of Ten or more; I'm not doing so good.  I must say I am happy with what I have.  They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 25, 2014)

Rms......


----------



## mike cates (Feb 18, 2019)

The whole top 10 list (concerning balloon tire bicycles), in my opinion, is in "one bike", the 1930's ELGIN ROBIN shaft drive. Sold years ago and I heard Jesse James restored it and I would have left it alone being so unique. There was a time when all three prototypes could have been purchased from one person who owned all three for one price. So you know, all three were slightly different but all were shaft drives. In retrospect, when something you know is rare and comes across your path, don't hesitate.
Can anyone of you speculate what one of these bikes would be worth today?  And their worth if all three were together again?


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2019)

mike cates said:


> The whole top 10 list (concerning balloon tire bicycles), in my opinion, is in "one bike", the 1930's ELGIN ROBIN shaft drive. Sold years ago and I heard Jesse James restored it and I would have left it alone being so unique. There was a time when all three prototypes could have been purchased from one person who owned all three for one price. So you know, all three were slightly different but all were shaft drives. In retrospect, when something you know is rare and comes across your path, don't hesitate.
> Can anyone of you speculate what one of these bikes would be worth today?  And their worth if all three were together again?




Jesse didn't restore it. He bought it that way. He sold it a long time ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)

If I remember right, two of them sold within days of each other for around $30,000 a piece.
So if all three were still together, possibly, $100,000 ?
It's always a hard sell for someone unwilling to break up a set.
Probably the reason they are no longer together.
There's been some speculation that none of those bikes were factory original prototypes.
They sure looked original to me, but I've never seen one in person.


----------



## phantom (Feb 18, 2019)

Nine Phantoms...50 through 59 One of each year and a 54 Jaguar to round out the ten.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 18, 2019)

phantom said:


> Nine Phantoms...50 through 59 One of each year and a 54 Jaguar to round out the ten.




Ahem... that's eleven.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 18, 2019)

I agree with a lot of these top 10 lists, but I notice many are missing the Silver Kings! The SK M137/Wards Silver Streak wingbar, or the 26x are definitely on my top 10 list. My list goes something like many others here:

#1 35-37 BB
#2 Shelby Streamline Airflo/Hiawatha Arrow
#3 SK wingbar or 26x
#4 Elgin Robin
#5 Elgin Skylark
#6 Aerocycle
#7 '37 Roadmaster Bugeye  
#8 39 Schwinn Motorbike
#9 Batwing Higgins Color-flow
#10 36-37 Huffman Streamliner


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 18, 2019)

My list would be slightly different.
1. 1934 Mead Ranger Ace (My first bike that is perfect for someone over 6').
2. 1946 SilverKing hex tube
3. 1939 Silverking Flocycle
4. An Alexander Texas Paris Rocket bicycle (tall bike)
5. 1939 Hiawatha Arrow
6. 1939 Shelby Speedline
7. Silverking Wingbar
8. 1939 schwinn Autocycle Deluxe bicycle
9. American Star High Wheeler
10. Columbia 52" high wheeler (have one very cool ride).

I own a few of these but not all. Never picked up a Star or a Autocycle bicycle due to the high costs.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 18, 2019)

For me its
1. Double duty schwinn autocycle
2. Streamline Aerocycle
3. 37 Roadmaster Bugeye
4. Rare color schwinn motorbike or cycleplane
5. Mens ballon tire Iver Johnsons
6. Elgin bluebird
7. Elgin twin bar
8. Double blue schwinn c model
9. Mercury pacemaker
10. Monark Hex tube


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 18, 2019)

So I'm new to the cabe and vintage bicycles as well but I checked out all the bikes on Google from the original post... At least the ones that came up... and most were very cool with amazing designs.... Anything with the long nose tank is so cool.       Here is the original list:                                          1. 35-37 Elgin Bluebird 2. evinrude 3. 1940 Lit tank twin flex champion 4. 37-38 Roadmaster with the Bug Eyed tank 5. schwinn aerocycle 6. 1936 Huffman super steamliner 7.Shelby or Hiawatha W/ long Nose tank 8. Mercury pacemaker 9. 1940 elgin 4 star twin bar 10. Elgin twin 60.           Of these I like 1 6789 and 10 the best.   But yeah we all have different taste. I'm not sure about how rare these 2 are but I would add in the elgin robin and the hawthorne zep.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 18, 2019)

I want the Name of the Sucker that stole my Stingray of my porch in 1974 that started this Sickness !!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 18, 2019)

I like any cheap department store bike, the uglier the better cause you can wheelie the crap out of them and break the frame at the head tube clean off, just watch out for your two front teeth on the way down to the asphalt. Other than that, I am a fan of any 50 lb Schwinn varsity I can get my grubby hands on, tough to wheelie, but you can jump the hell out of one and those steel rims almost never taco.


----------



## phantom (Feb 19, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Ahem... that's eleven.



I wondered if anyone would catch that


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2019)

I am disappointed that nobody put this fine bike on their list............


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> I am disappointed that nobody put this fine bike on their list............View attachment 951699




Yah ,  things  that make you go hmmmmm ?


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 26, 2019)

1.1938 shelby speedline airflow
2. 1937  Roadmaster supreme 
3. 1936 Colson Commander
4.1936 Indian
5. 1936 Dayton Safety Streamline
6. 1940-41 Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe
7. 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle
8. 1935 Elgin Bluebird
9. 1935 Elgin Skylark 
10. see below for must have bike to conclude the list 

top 10 Honorable Mention: 
1934 Columbia Airider
1939-40 Elgin Ms America 
1954 JC Higgins 100
1934 Colson Hi lo
1939 -40 Dayton Champion lit tank twinn flex
1937-38 colson ladies vogue 
1939 lit tank mercury 
1937 monark flow cycle
1937 Evinrude flo cycle 
1938-39 Elgin Twinn 60

But the one bike that qualifys your pile of junk a collection and is the must have bike is:

1949-55 Schwinn Phantom 

3 girls bikes in the top ten to mate with the list

1938  lady Speedline Airflow
1937 lady RMS 
1936 Dayton Safety 

add a 64-1/2 superdeluxe stingray and the 1960 Schwinn Varsity 8 speed and you have  a real collection in my opinion


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 25, 2019)

elginkid said:


> My Top 10 Ballooner list would be:
> 
> 1.  1934/35 Fully Equipped Colson Hi-Lo
> 2.  Aerocycle in non Red/Silver
> ...



LOL. Just Googled "1935 Colson Aristocrat" and look what popped up! Hmmmm now I could swear I have seen this before......


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 26, 2019)

Belonged to Don Vaughn orignally I had a original paint one that he said came from a museum in England was a creme color the paint was so torched it was powdery ..... I sold it and somewhere down the line it got bounced on the head tube i bought it back twice before then ..... i believe the owner of the cabe now owns it and had the frame/tube straightened the bike missing from your pre war list is a 36 commander and the post war would be the JC Higgins 100 although my favorite bike is a 38  speedline airflow followed by the 37 bugeye roadmaster and the 36 commander ...... but some might say without the 1950’s Phantom u just dont have a collection


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 26, 2019)

38 Shelby speedline airflow is a sweet bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> 38 Shelby speedline airflow is a sweet bike.



I agree!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm interested in a whole different list of bicycles, the brand and model is starting to mean less and less to me. 

The ones with the rarest head badges are the ones I like! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I'm interested in a whole different list of bicycles, the brand and model is starting to mean less and less to me.
> 
> The ones with the rarest head badges are the ones I like! Ha Ha Ha



Please post your list Barry.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 26, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Please post your list Barry.



Okay, here's my top ten. I've never seen any model Schwinn with these badges. I'll take it rusty, incomplete, whatever, just so the badge is original to the bike. Send them my way, I'll love them to death!

1. Euzkadi





2. Delcraft




3. Lion, Arnold Schwinn & Company

4. Sporter





5. Blue Diamond, Sold by Hearns Department Store

6. Gilmore's Heavy Service, Sold by Gilmore's Schwinn Cyclery, out of Southern California

7. Lexington

Sold by Bloomingdale Brothers




8. Mimms-Britton Special




9. Maschek

Sold by Maschek Schwinn Cyclery




10.Wolverine
The Wolverine Leather Goods Company wasa Schwinn Jobber and dealer. They made seats for Schwinn. Wolverine even held patents on several seat designs.




And more......


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Okay, here's my top ten. I've never seen any model Schwinn with these badges. I'll take it rusty, incomplete, whatever, just so the badge is original to the bike. Send them my way, I'll love them to death!
> 
> 1. Euzkadi
> View attachment 1069969
> ...



 numero uno.  Viva la Mexico. We will keep an eye out Barry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> numero uno.  Viva la Mexico. We will keep an eye out Barry. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2019)

@barnyguey  You saw this one right? (not sure how rare it is. It's not the delcraft but it's darn cool) https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arnold-schwinn-planes-trains-headbadge.159314/


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> @barnyguey  You saw this one right? (not sure how rare it is. It's not the delcraft but it's darn cool) https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arnold-schwinn-planes-trains-headbadge.159314/



It's a pretty common badge. Not worth much. Thank you. Barry


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> Jesse didn't restore it. He bought it that way. He sold it a long time ago.



Jesse bought it from Leon Dixon and he restored it or got it restored from i think Steve Castelli.


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 30, 2020)

Actually i think it went like this there were three the original bike is/was Mike Spanglers. Castelli had one that he restored and went to New Breman museum as I was alittle late to get it or his Bb for my museum. i dont believe his went to Jesse. I always thought they bought the bike that was sold at Copake Auction. There was one that was made once from a Columbia that was offered to me for the museum. 

It is rare like the death bike but I consider the list to be of what is in the general collections we consider the hobby. There are several untouchable bikes if your talking bikes from beginning to now ..... 

In my opinion the Tonk Old Hickory is the top of any list.....


----------

